

The X10 Programming Language - bensummers
http://www.x10-lang.org/

======
motters
Bad choice of name. X10 is a system for modulating mains electricity supply in
order to send signals, for example to switch lights on or off. A simple Google
search would have told them this. It's probably not a good idea to name your
new language in such a way that it can be easily confused with other kinds of
technology.

------
shawndumas
lol [1]

\-----

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X10_(industry_standard)>

~~~
ax0n
I was thinking of the same thing... And all the X10.com ads that were the
pervasive bane of everyone's Internet existence in the late 1990s.

------
eclw
Wonderful user guides, but somewhat incomplete, apparently.

~~~
helwr
check out external links here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X10_%28programming_language%29>

------
ax0n
Old: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1564795>

~~~
acqq
And as quesera here writes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565788>

    
    
        1 //Tutorial file HelloWorld.x10
        2 class HelloWorld {
        3   public static def main(argv:Rail[String]) {
        4     x10.io.Console.OUT.println("Hello, World");
        5   }
        6 }
    

...ayfkm? You've already failed.

~~~
Groxx
omg, it gets worse than that. From their (incomplete!) online tutorial, which
_downloads_ an HTML file instead of displaying it:

> _Xiom: The global/non-global distinction in X10 is intended to make you
> powerful, not miserable. This will not be obvious while you are getting used
> to X10._

(a (lame) play on "Axiom")

The tutorial documentation goes downhill even further after that. I'm having
trouble deciding if this is _real_ or an extraordinarily elaborate April
Fool's day joke.

------
tomlin
Seriously? Couldn't have picked another name? :)

------
lzimm
hmm, X10 is to Erlang what Scala is to Java?

~~~
wmf
Not really. Erlang is for reliable concurrent transactional computing while
X10 is for parallel scientific computing. You might say that X10 aims to
replace Fortan.

~~~
p4bl0
Then it's doomed IMO, since there's Fortress
(<http://projectfortress.sun.com/>) out threre developed at the Sun Labs and
which seems to be a better candidate to replace Fortran.

~~~
wmf
DARPA funded X10 and Fortress at the same time to provide options for a future
"high-productivity" HPC programming language; it's not clear that either one
has gotten any traction yet.

